# Wooden Homemade Incubator (pics)!!!



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Hya peeps,

Just thought I`d show the incubator that I made on Sunday (by hand haha!) Really chuffed with it. It was an old bedding box that i blagged off the missus, and now is an incubator with adjustable shelves (if their height needs adjusting according to temps). Also had a sheet of perspex lying around that I cut to shape so I can keep an eye on all the leo eggs cooking. There`s a really good gradient in it as well, that has settled nicely to around 88 degrees at the top and 80 at the bottom! Here goes:

The bedding box to start - 










Took the lid off and cut a square out (using a bloody hacksaw that took me ages!)










Made shelf supports/runners, attatched them and fitted heatmat etc on back, drilled small hole for wires etc on the back - 










As you can see the shelves all slide out - 










Re-attached door with persex cut to shape - which was the longest, hardest part as, again, it was with a blunt hack-saw - and screwed and glued on for a window,










Ta-da!!! The finished article and in place!:



















... and there you go - only took me ALL day Sunday, but well worth the effort, coz as said, it`s holding the temps really well, got a good gradient and each shelf can fit 5 cricket boxes or similar on them. Hope you like!


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

it's very nice and good it's holding the temps


----------



## 12kslr33 (May 20, 2008)

Can only see 1 pic but looks great!!!

Found my very first egg today so good job i had my incubator set up lol, yours looks wicked though and may have to make 1 myself, u should sell them!


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

There you go - sorted the pics out!!! took `em off photo-bucket when I`d uploaded them coz I thought they would be saved on here haha! plant pot that I am


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

that loos awesome tony well done!! you tested it yet?


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Tested it with boxes of vermiculite yeah - the temps are spot on, no eggs to practice with yet though  The pulse stat is really keeping the temps steady as well - tried it with the central heating on and off, and the air temp isn`t affecting it at all which is great (spesh for summer).


----------



## Repti-Bids (Jan 20, 2009)

*Looks great!!!*
*Is it big enough? lol*

*Whats the thing in the bottom with the blue light?*


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Repti-Bids said:


> *Looks great!!!*
> *Is it big enough? lol*
> 
> *Whats the thing in the bottom with the blue light?*


 Hmmm - nothing that I know of! Hopefully it`s a reflection, otherwise I think a call to Yvette Fielding and Derek Acorah are gonna be in order mg:


----------



## Repti-Bids (Jan 20, 2009)

funky1 said:


> Hmmm - nothing that I know of! Hopefully it`s a reflection, otherwise I think a call to Yvette Fielding and Derek Acorah are gonna be in order mg:


 
:lol2:

*Look at the last photo and it looks like there's something in the bottom.*

*Must be a feflection.*


----------



## Oliver Dodds (Apr 26, 2008)

Looks fantastic, great job!
For some reason it reminds me of a steam room at the gym though!


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Oliver Dodds said:


> Looks fantastic, great job!
> For some reason it reminds me of a steam room at the gym though!


Haha, yeah it does a bit - suppose I could always chuck a few girls in there for a few days to get them in tiptop breeding condition!!! Sweat out all those waxies!


----------



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

Thats great!! far better looking the the polybox i have lol.


----------

